# piranha planted tank



## j66213b (May 12, 2008)

my piranha tank pygocentrus caribe and nateri....... 2x5-7" caribe and one 6" nateri aka red belly


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

You're crazy.....

Actualy that is an awesome idea, I've never seen it done before, what (and how often) do you feed them? Do they mess with the plants?


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll be scaping is fun. LOL


----------



## j66213b (May 12, 2008)

i feed them 3 jumbo shrimp, or a few pieces of white fish every day... they are pretty much scared of ppls hands in the tank except one time my big guy bumped me and scared the crap outa me and i knocked my light of and broke a 40$ bulb that sucked but they are pretty much harmless........ unless your another fish or small animal(had a room mate put a mouse in there i was mad it mad a mess but they did devour it... i dont really condone or like live feeding..)


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Dude. Props. I hate going to youtube because it seems like 90% of the piranha owners there JUST got their fish to feed them live animals. Like mice, or hamsters, or arrowanas/other big lovely fish. . . It's soooo good to see someone who owns them who is responsible about it 

BTW, your tank is beautiful!


----------



## YankyTexan (May 7, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to raise 2 batches of six piranhas during the past 20 years. It is really interesting to see them grow from smaller than a quarter to as large as the palm of your hand.

The last one I had did not eat a feeder goldfish placed in the tank. The two lived together for almost two years (hence Tom & Jerry). The goldfish grew quite large. Then suddenly one day I came home to find the remains of the goldfish on the bottom of the tank. I've always wondered what the goldfish said/did to piss the piranha off that much.

Good luck.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

YankyTexan said:


> I have been fortunate enough to raise 2 batches of six piranhas during the past 20 years. It is really interesting to see them grow from smaller than a quarter to as large as the palm of your hand.
> 
> The last one I had did not eat a feeder goldfish placed in the tank. The two lived together for almost two years (hence Tom & Jerry). The goldfish grew quite large. Then suddenly one day I came home to find the remains of the goldfish on the bottom of the tank. I've always wondered what the goldfish said/did to piss the piranha off that much.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh my!! I would have been so sad!!! Poor Jerry. He is always supposed to survive. Glad you weren't there to see it.

j66213b, I had to laugh at your lighting fiasco! It must have really unnerved you! Do you think that was just a warning..... (You're braver than I am, I probably would have knocked over the entire tank!) :mrgreen:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The tank looks really nice and the fish look comfy. Is it just lighting, or is the red-belly really THAT red? That's an amazing color.


----------



## j66213b (May 12, 2008)

Those are not red bellies they are caribe... piranha but alot more $$ but they are great but they are a lot more aggressive than red belly piranha so it hard to not loose some my big guy went through about 4 red bellies when I was on vacation and the GF forgot to feed them for 2 days..... bad thing but not they he is big he has calmed down but yeah there are 2 caribe now and a red belly that that wont take crap so they live happy..... also a diet of prawns, fish, and pellets keep the color up


----------

